# Chiang Mai - where are the internet cafes?



## Cathyb (Dec 18, 2006)

We'll be away from home 4 weeks touring Thailand and Cambodia   but would like to read our email along the way.
1.  Staying in Marriott Bangkok and Marriott Phuket -- do they have Internet access in their lobbies (not taking laptop) for a charge?

2.  How do I find an internet cafe in Chiang Mai or Siem Reap, Cambodia?  In Siem Reap I am staying at LeMeridien.

This is our first trip to Asia and don't know how available internet cafes are in those countries.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Internet Cafes in Thailand & Cambodia*

Cathy,

Check out www.cybercafes.com and www.netcafeguide.com

Here's a link from netcafeguide about an internet cafe in Siem Reap

The Netcafeguide tends to be more commercial than the cybercafe site.
On the netcafeguide site, once you put in your destination of interest, and are get to the next screen, you have to click on "World66-Netcafeguide" to
see the availability for your area of interest.


Good luck,

Richard


----------



## Pat H (Dec 18, 2006)

Cathy, I don't know if you read FlyerTalk but here is a great thread on Chiang Mai. It was started over a year ago by someone who lives there and the most recent posts were a few days ago.

www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=487966&pp=15


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 18, 2006)

Cathy,

You might want to consider taking a USB flash drive with you.  If you do, I would recommend a U3 USB flash drive.  Last week Best Buy had a special on their Geek Squad brand 1 Gig U3 flash drive for $19.99.   One of the nice features of using this type of drive with a host computer is that when you disconnect the drive you don't leave any trace of your activity on the host computer.

For more info see this Tug thread on Flash Drives


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 19, 2006)

Richard: What a great site, thank you!


----------



## Bizzyb (Dec 19, 2006)

At the Marriott in Bangkok they have internet access in their business center, but rates are expensive (for Thailand). Go out the hotel driveway and turn right up the street about a 3 min. walk is a little internet cafe. . .  25 baht/hour . . .  mostly kids playing computer games in there.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 20, 2006)

bizzyb: Marriott on the River in Bangkok? That is where we are staying


----------



## Bizzyb (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, Marriott Resort & Spa (on the river). We loved our stay there, a garden of calm in the middle of the big city. Internet cafes are very common in Asia and cheap, you should not have a problem finding them anywhere.


----------



## jfjfbf (Dec 22, 2006)

I went to both Thailand and Cambodia about 6 months ago and had no problem finding internet cafes in Chang Mai and Siem Rep. You can usually find them by simply walking down the street as they are very prevalent. However, if you can't find one, either ask someone at your hotel/timeshare, or just flag down a tuktuk and they can take you. It will be -much- cheaper to use an internet cafe then to use the internet at a Marriott.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 23, 2006)

Pat and everyone -- thank you so much for your info.  Now my 'addiction to reading my emails' can be fed


----------

